# Tank Refurb... Asian



## justissaayman (17 Jun 2013)

Hello All

So I have this Juwel Rekord 96 (80 liter) which I will be moving to my new home soon as we actually move and thus its a chance for a redo on the tank.

Im still in two minds on what to do with this, but im leaning strongly to a 'not-so-strict' Asian Biotope.

This tank was intially a Shrimp only tank and then I converted/divided it to house my betta's. Long story short, they jumped the divider so attacked each other so my veiltail now has his own 30liter...

Equipment:
Eheim 2213 with spraybar
20W Interpet T8 light

This tank will house:
1x Crowntail betta
2x Ancistris
?x Shrimp (Cherries) and Assasin Snails

Questions:
Plant suggestions for this tank? I was thinking Twisted Vallis as a background/mid plant with lots of Java Ferns, Anubias SP. Petite/Bonsai and a asian Crypt. Any advice is highly appreciated.

What mosses will work well?

What other fish could I add with the betta? I was thinking Galaxy Rasbora or Scissortail Rasbora? A nice big school and maybe some pugmy cories.

Can I just dose my usual 1ml of EasyCarbo and Profito?


----------



## justissaayman (18 Jun 2013)

Think I might be going for 24 Harlequin Rasbora (the black variant)


----------



## justissaayman (21 Jun 2013)

Found Celestial Pearl Danios (Galaxy Rasbora at 25 quid for 10 so I think I might be going for 20 of those. I also found massive pieces of redmoor root. So I will be planting lots of Crypts and Anubias in between.


----------



## sa80mark (21 Jun 2013)

Sounds like a great project and a superb fish choice cpd's are my favourite fish. 
Will keep an eye on this one


----------



## justissaayman (21 Jun 2013)

thanks sa80. Might do a tropica base capped with Unipak Fine Light sand.

Will Malasian Trumpet snails bring the darker base up to the surface?


----------



## NattyAntlers (21 Jun 2013)

£25.00 for 10 is good, I paid the same for 6 from MA several weeks ago and they had some today, a slightly paler variety at the same price.
They are quite lively little fish and the only time I get to see most of them together is at feeding time, my experience is they tend not to shoal.


----------



## justissaayman (21 Jun 2013)

Thanks Natty, would it then be smarter to maybe look at the other Rasbora's in large numbers? Just dont want to stress the Betta and really love the look of a school. Saw some Diamond Neon Tetra today in a school and WOW, my mind was blown


----------



## sa80mark (21 Jun 2013)

Im no where near experienced enough to be able to advise you with a great deal of certainty but I would imagine if your sand cap is a good depth then you should be fine, also if your just planning to have vallis at the back then just using tropic base where these will be planted and the rest of the tank just the sand this will also limit the risk of it being brought to the top. I hope that makes sense ive read it back 3 times and still cant decide 

Mark


----------



## stu_ (21 Jun 2013)

These might be worth considering T.Espei


----------



## justissaayman (21 Jun 2013)

Good idea. i might do the plant sunbstrate in the rear and some of the mid areas where the crypt will be planted and seeing as the rest of the plants will be tied to something i might not need as much.

Will the T-Espei not anger the Betta?


----------



## NattyAntlers (21 Jun 2013)

I used to have 6 emerald eye rasboras that under the right light look very nice, but may seem a little plain otherwise, down to only 2 now though.
They may be too big for a large school in 80L, they do seem to like the higher margins of the tank though so are good for a layering effect.


----------



## NattyAntlers (21 Jun 2013)

Re above here is a video of how they behave although you can see they need more room than the little tank this person has them in.


----------



## justissaayman (21 Jun 2013)

This weekend I think I will go hunting for stones...


----------



## justissaayman (24 Jun 2013)

Ok so last night got a little superfish 30liter tank for 11 quid on ebay so the betta might move. That means that this entire biotope could go anywhere...

Also saw some Electric Blue Balloon Rams which were STUNNING!

For this I need your advice?
*Venezuelan Biotope - What fish (?) as I saw some Orange Lazer Cories which I fell in love with at £21 each and will this tank be able to house Discuss? or Gourami?
*Mangrove tank with only grasses and roots?
*or should I just stick to the Asian Biotope


----------



## justissaayman (26 Jun 2013)

Some extra plants I am debating:

Eleocharis parvula
Hygrophila corymbosa
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'
Cryptocoryne crispatula
Monosolenium tenerum
Staurogyne repens
Thoughts?


----------



## justissaayman (26 Jun 2013)

Update: Asian its going to be! Just bought some Harlequin Rasbora's! Also got some crypts from a friend so heading in the right way.


----------



## justissaayman (29 Jun 2013)

Ok so what variation is this crypt? Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Bought more Harlequins as well (wanted 10) but now have 9 so far. The betta is not happy but he will just have to get used to them otherwise the betta's will swap tanks.


----------



## justissaayman (1 Jul 2013)

In love with Harlequin Rasbora's! Video by justissaayman • Instagram


----------



## Team Steve (3 Jul 2013)

Holy moly those corys are expensive aren't they? :O


----------



## awood85 (3 Jul 2013)

I have a couple of those cories, they look great in a tank and have great little personalities, always being busy rummaging about. They are expensive, got mine for £16 each from MA's

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## justissaayman (4 Jul 2013)

These were at MA, but I wont be getting them. Looking at maybe getting Pygmy Cories or something small and asian for the bottom layer


----------



## ~firefly~ (5 Jul 2013)

Not keen on "balloon" fish. It just seems wrong. Grotesque malformation.

Those cories are nice. I'd consider them...even at that price. They are unusually colourful. I have peppered cories which are happy things, a cheap and cheerful favourite. I also have some sterbai cories but they are so shy I rarely see them!


----------



## justissaayman (5 Jul 2013)

Not going to go for either. Might look at the Lazer Cories when I have a bigger tank... maybe a Amazon Biotope..


----------



## justissaayman (8 Jul 2013)

Finally starting to do something with this tank. Did a test and added my 5050 SMD Led tiles to it to see how it looks (forgot pics, ill take some tonight)
Same as these, but the warm versions (will be bidding on the cool white versions)  20pcs 4LED 5050 SMD Cool White Module Waterproof Light Lamp DC 12V | eBay

Looks really good and adds the right ambience to the tank. Just now worried about their effect on the plants.

Also bought some Tropica 1,2, Grow plants this weekend and will see how they get on in the community AR620 with the ferts and carbo.

Decided on the fish for this tank as well.
1x Male Crowntail Betta
9-12 x Harlequin Rasbora (natural colour variant)
6-12 x Chilli or Galaxy Rasbora
3-6 x Ottos
Shrimp (they have to be in all my tanks  )

Plants:
Java Fern
Crypts (various for different heights and colours)
Anubias SP. Nana (for some reason I cannot for the love of all things holy keep the sp. Bonsai/Petite alive...)
Various Mosses, especially Pheonix Moss due to its stunning colour
Twisted Vallis


----------



## Gill (8 Jul 2013)

I would not mix chilli rasbora with a betta. Too much temptation for the male to pick them off.


----------



## justissaayman (8 Jul 2013)

I have two Chillis currently in my Nano tank with my VeilTail and whilst he does occasionally chase them he doesnt go after them constantly. Ill take that into consideration and more than likely take them off the list. Would they not be alright with lots of plant cover?


----------



## Gill (8 Jul 2013)

More plant cover the better, TBH it does come down to the betta. hit and miss with level of agression.


----------



## justissaayman (8 Jul 2013)

Yeah. My Veiltail loves everything but my crowntail is slightly more aggressive chasing the ancistrus and the harlequins, but doesnt really go after them as much as I thought he would. Ill play it by ear on the crowntail or I might even swap them so the veiltail is in the biotope.


----------



## justissaayman (11 Jul 2013)

Just came home with a Aqua One AR850...


----------



## justissaayman (22 Jul 2013)

Ok so plans have indeed changed 

Juwel Rekord will now be an amazon biotope'ish tank with:
Tetra
Panda Cory
Maybe Pygmy Cory
Ancistris
( and 5x Guppies...)

So, plant suggestions please???????

Also can I run my newly acquired  AR850 without the Filter and Lighting hood? So essentially open top?


----------

